# Birthday



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey...did everyone see the JollyMon is 40 today!!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday Pete









Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday Pete!!!!!!

I always forget to check the birthdays.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!









ENJOY YOUR DAY! sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Birthday a few days late. Hope it was good one. Be careful now as you have now just joined the over hill gang







of which I am already a member. Slow down down a tad and enjoy the Outback more See ya Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks! I'll keep it in mind while I'm using my new gifts:

Prune juice
cane
'enlargement pills'
bib
etc....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> 'enlargement pills'


I'm leaving this one alone. Nope, I'm not going to say a thing!









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> 'enlargement pills'


You need a 28RS-S?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you want to be taller or something????









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes...there were ENLARGEMENT PILLS! Fortunately, there was a receipt in the gift bag to return them. (wife took them away!)

Here is the funny part...I made HER return them!















Of course...she kept the forty bucks!


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

"ENLARGEMENT PILLS"...........And your wife took them back???? Is she feeling alright? Heheheheheheh. Did you think about Ebay. Maybe could have made a profit here!!!









Happy 40th Jollymon! 37 and holding!
lisa

P.S.
Sorry, I couldn't resist. Well, Tim started it. sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

THANKS!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Sorry, I couldn't resist. Well, Tim started it.


Well, if I'm going to get the blame, I might as well say something......nope....can't do it brother.

But to Lisa, I say this....it's not the lenght of the trailer that matters, it's how well it tows.....







, at least that's what my wife tells me.









Tim


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Tim...............laughing my head off!









lisa


----------

